# Kaufberatung "up-to-date"-Rechner



## Hektik (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich möchte mir im laufe des nächsten Monats einen neuen PC kaufen.
Dazu habe ich bei http://www.atelco.de einen recht komfortablen PC-Konfigurator gefunden (Man kann nur auswählen, was auch zusammen passt ^^ ).

Meine zusammengestellte Liste könnt ihr hier einsehen:

Klick

Das letzte mal habe ich vor 2-3 Jahren Rechner konfiguriert und habe seitdem den Markt und mein damaliges Wissen "ein wenig" aus den Augen verloren. Daher wäre es toll, wenn jemand der gerade "up-to-date" ist, mal einen Blick auf meine Zusammenstellung werfen könnte und evtl. Verbesserungen vorschlagen kann bzw. Kompatibilitätsprobleme entdeckt. Und mir auch zeigt, wo ich übertrieben habe und mit weitaus günstigeren Komponenten leicht mithalten kann. Ich habe leider im Moment nicht die Zeit, einschlägige Testberichte zu studieren  Ich habe außerdem zu jeder Komponente meine Beweggründe bzw. Fragen geschrieben.

Was erwarte ich von meinem Rechner? Also in erster Linie *muss* er leise sein. Ich schlafe im selben Raum und es stört mich einfach, wenn ich vom Lüfter "belästigt" werde  Des weiteren möchte ich einen schnellen, zügigen Rechner, der "Power" hat und Vista-tauglich ist und auf dem ich auch mal (aber nicht vorrangig) ein aktuelles Spiel in schöner Grafik spielen kann. Ich besitze schon einen 22" Widescreen TFT von Acer, der jedoch nur einen VGA und keinen DVI Eingang hat.

Mein Preislimit liegt bei ~1200€ *inkl.* MS Vista.


Jetzt schon mal ein Dankeschön für das Lesen meines Posts und ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten


----------



## octo124 (22. Februar 2007)

Gehäuse - dir muss klar sein, dass du hier nicht beliebig HDs bzw. opt. LW nachrüsten kannst. Firma kenne ich nicht, rate aber im Interesse deiner Ohren mal Produkte von Silentmaxx bzw. ichbinleise.de anzusehn. Gibt noch weitere auf "Krach" spezialisierte Sites.

Wenn Vista im Auge 2 x 1 Gb als Kit für Dualchannel

Netzteil ist i.O.  - aber hier lohnt sich auch ein Shopübergreifender Check

CPU ist gut, kostet aber eben etwas - dein Preis liegt mehr als 20 über anderen - kaufe die boxed-Version - ist billiger

Grafikkarten ist so ne Gewissensfrage = da wird sich nach der Cebit im Preis + neueren Angeboten einiges tun, aber hier evt. einen Kompromis machen und passiv gekühlte einbauen. Die Teile arbeiten hörbar.

Na beim Kühler geht deine Entscheidung etwas daneben, wenn es auf Lautstärke ankommt:
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...lent_knight/4/#abschnitt_performancevergleich
unter Performancevergleich
Solltest du einen Scythe ins Auge fassen, dann ordere deren Zusatzhalterung gleich mit zwecks einfacherer + sicherer Befestigung.

Rest ist i.O., nur mit einer HD wirst du nicht weit kommen (Erfahrungswerte). 
Hersteller ist subjektiv, ich persönlich verarbeite Samsung - leise + kühl.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (22. Februar 2007)

Zum Prozessor kann ich nicht viel sagen, bin AMD Liebhaber...außer das es ein 64bit Prozessor ist.(was ja dran steht, sonst wüsste ich es auch net)

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eher zu einer mit 512MB greifen, aber da du ja anscheinend nicht der große Zocker bist, wird die denke ich mal reichen.
Jedoch sehe ich, dass du keinen Grafikkartenlüfter holen willst. Schließlich ist die Grafikkarte einer der lautesten Komponenten. Da gibt es auch gute Zalmans (die vorallem bei fast allen passen)
Zu Vista, ja du solltest die 64bit Version nehmen können. Nur braucht die 64 bit Version einiges mehr Ram, was aber zu verkraften wäre, bei 1GB.
Zum Ram...ich bin ein Kingston fan...gut günstig, Lebenszeitgarantie und auf der kingston seite kannst du nachschauen, welcher Speicher du bei deinem Board nehmen kannst. Speicher mit EEC ist auch nicht schlecht (EEC versucht Speicherfehler automatisch zu beheben).
Bei DVD-Brennern bringt SATA keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, nur bei Festplatten, d.h. reicht auch ein normaler IDE Brenner. (Sofern du noch IDE Anschlüsse hast).

Das Motherboard ist gut würde ich sagen und übertreiben ist beim Motherboard gerade angebracht, damit du so lange wie möglich aufrüsten kannst, ohne gleich ein neues Board und damit alle anderen Komponenten zuzulegen.

Von der Festplatte würde ich abraten. Ich habe mit Maxtor oft Probleme und hatte auch schon von einem Händler gehört das Maxtor hohe Rückläufe hat. Da tendiere ich eher zu einer Samsung sind schön leise(größtenteils) und haben guten Durchsatz.

Beim Netzteil kannst du auch nur 450W nehmen reicht sicher auch für die Zukunft.


----------



## Hektik (22. Februar 2007)

Okay, ich werde versuchen mich mal in dem von dir empfohlenen Bereich schlau zu machen. Derzeit ist halt meine Zeit nur leider etwas knapp 

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit dem RAM? Schafft der CPU 800MHz FSB? Schafft das das Board? Oder ist das zu teuer für zuwenig Leistung und man sollte besser auf 566Mhz fahren?

Und wie sieht das mit der Lüfteraktion bei der GraKa aus? Ich will nicht 200€ ausgeben um dann mitm Schraubendreher abzurutschen, bei dem Versuch nen Lüfter auf die GraKa zu bugsieren. Oder ist das "easygoin' "?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. Februar 2007)

Wie der FSB zur CPU steht bin ich gerade überfragt.

Ich fand es easygoing, bei den Zalmans ist alles schön erklärt und bei mir war es ne 310€ Graka.(Geforce 7950GT)


----------



## soyo (23. Februar 2007)

Moin Moin ...

@Anime-Otaku : FSB verbindet CPU und Northbridge. 
Und wenn du schon jemand zu einen anderen Lüfter räts, sag bitte auch das somit jegliche Garantie sofort erlischt. 

Erstmal wäre noch etwas wichtig: Was hast du denn mit dem Rechner vor? Zocken? Nur Office ? Bildbearbeitung? Oder alles?

Ich habe persönlich schlechte Erfahrung mit ATI-Karten gemacht und such dir am bessten eine raus, die entweder einen passiven Kühler hatt oder lese dir Testberichte durch, denn ein lauter Lüfter kann einen die Laune an einem neuen Rechner recht schnell vermiesen. Ich rate dir eine Grafikkarte mit passiven Lüfter. Außerdem sollte die Graka 256-512 RAM haben, da du einen recht großen Monitor hast und sicherlich dadurch auch eine recht hohe Auflösung.

Nehm auf jedenfall keine Samsungplatte ... Seagate ist zu empfehlen(Im Vergleich zu den anderen Herstellen haben wir da noch die weningsten Probleme).

Der Preisunterschied von IDE und S-ATA Laufwerken ist so gering, da würd ich zu einem S-ATA Brenner tendieren, nur schon allein um diese breiten Flachbandkabel zu vermeiden 

Als letzten würde ich auch(noch) von Windows Vista abbraten, ich habe es bis jetzt 2 mal in Betrieb gesehn(naja Betrieb kann man nicht sagén, es war mehr Bluescreens ) und es hatt nur Probleme gemacht. Frühstens im Sommer(Wird wohl ehr Winter, da ich im Sommer kein Bock auf PCs habe ) werd ich mir Vista mal anschauen, dann dürften die gröbsten Fehler behoben sein. 

Ich hoffe ich konnt dir helfen.

gruß soyo


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. Februar 2007)

soyo hat gesagt.:


> Moin Moin ...
> 
> @Anime-Otaku : FSB verbindet CPU und Northbridge.
> Und wenn du schon jemand zu einen anderen Lüfter räts, sag bitte auch das somit jegliche Garantie sofort erlischt.


Ich dachte das wäre klar



soyo hat gesagt.:


> Erstmal wäre noch etwas wichtig: Was hast du denn mit dem Rechner vor? Zocken? Nur Office ? Bildbearbeitung? Oder alles?


Wie man etwas weiter oben lesen kann, sollen aktuelle Spiele schön und gut laufen noch.


soyo hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe persönlich schlechte Erfahrung mit ATI-Karten gemacht und such dir am bessten eine raus, die entweder einen passiven Kühler hatt oder lese dir Testberichte durch, denn ein lauter Lüfter kann einen die Laune an einem neuen Rechner recht schnell vermiesen. Ich rate dir eine Grafikkarte mit passiven Lüfter. Außerdem sollte die Graka 256-512 RAM haben, da du einen recht großen Monitor hast und sicherlich dadurch auch eine recht hohe Auflösung.


Bei passiv Kühlung brauchst du aber eine ausreichende Gehäusekülung. Und mit Ati bin ich auch nicht zufrieden, besonders der Treiber support unter Linux 



soyo hat gesagt.:


> Nehm auf jedenfall keine Samsungplatte ... Seagate ist zu empfehlen(Im Vergleich zu den anderen Herstellen haben wir da noch die weningsten Probleme).


wir?, arbeitest du für/bei Seagate? Dann ist das keine wirkliche objektive Aussage. Naja Seagate ist gut, aber bei Tests haben Samsung Festplatten oftmals besser abgeschnitten. Und was ist soooo schlecht an Samsung?

P.S.: Maxtor wurde von Seagate aufgekauft


soyo hat gesagt.:


> Der Preisunterschied von IDE und S-ATA Laufwerken ist so gering, da würd ich zu einem S-ATA Brenner tendieren, nur schon allein um diese breiten Flachbandkabel zu vermeiden


Das ist auch der einzigste Vorteil, bzw. Nachteil wenn dir die SATA Steckplätze ausgehen sollten, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.



soyo hat gesagt.:


> Als letzten würde ich auch(noch) von Windows Vista abbraten, ich habe es bis jetzt 2 mal in Betrieb gesehn(naja Betrieb kann man nicht sagén, es war mehr Bluescreens ) und es hatt nur Probleme gemacht. Frühstens im Sommer(Wird wohl ehr Winter, da ich im Sommer kein Bock auf PCs habe ) werd ich mir Vista mal anschauen, dann dürften die gröbsten Fehler behoben sein.
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnt dir helfen.
> 
> gruß soyo



Vista kommt....leider. Naja sie kann ja noch Windows XP installieren, was sie noch hat und später sich Vista zulegen. Vista-tauglich ist der PC allemal.


----------



## michaelwengert (23. Februar 2007)

Fals du mit dem Gedanken an Vista spielst würd ich gleich 2GB RAM empfehlen.
Nur das Windows braucht bei mir daheim schon ca 700MB RAM

Zum bestellen der Komponenten kann ich dir http://www.mindfactory.de empfehlen.
Da lassen wir uns auch hier auf der Arbeit beliefern. Zu Hause hab ich auch dort schon bestellt. Hatte noch nie Probleme.
Und vor allem is recht günstig.

Die ATI Grafikkarten sind teiweise schon recht laut....bei meiner X1900XTX meint mann ein Hubschrauber startet 

CPU und Board sind OK.


----------



## soyo (23. Februar 2007)

Ja, mit mir meint ich ... die Firma in der ich Arbeite. Wir verkaufen Netzwerktechnik und PC-Anlagen und wir sind kein Partner von Seagate. Wie gesagt, spreche ich nur aus Erfahrung und kann sagen das die Seagateplatten am weningsten Probleme machen und vor allem auch über lange Zeit recht leise sind.

Zuhaus arbeite ich auch mit einer passiv gekühlten Grafikkarte. Ich brauche im Winter nichtmal meine 2 80er Gehäuselüfter anhängen . Wobei es bei einer 2. Grafikkarte da sicherlich schon Probleme geben dürfte. Und für mich war auch das wichtigste, das ich keinen Aufall oder sogar Defekt wegen eines nicht funktionierend Grafikkartenlüfters habe. Das Probem bei der ganzen sache ist, das die neuen Grakas alle mit Lüfter ausgestattet sind. Aber ich setzt lieber auf 2 schlechtere passive im SLI als eine sägende Gute


----------



## Hektik (23. Februar 2007)

michaelwengert hat gesagt.:


> Fals du mit dem Gedanken an Vista spielst würd ich gleich 2GB RAM empfehlen.
> Nur das Windows braucht bei mir daheim schon ca 700MB RAM



Ja, 2GB sind auch geplant, aber den 2ten Gig möchte ich mir erst nachträglich kaufen, um den doch recht hohen Anschaffungspreis sehr niedrig zu halten...

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, möchte ich eh das ganze in Etappen kaufen, für später sind noch so ein 100€-Laserdrucker und weiteres Zubehör geplant. Den Monitor hab ich z.B. ja auch schon!


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2007)

Ich weiss nicht, ob Du auf Overclocking stehst. Da könntest Du gut und gerne von E6600
auf E4300 runterrüsten und den übertakten.

Möchte es nur gesagt haben, Manche verschließen sich dem OC komplett, Andere
begreifen darin eine sichere Preisersparnis. Aber in Deinem Fall geht es um einen
leisen Rechner und das ist mit Overclocking nur teuer/schwer vereinbar. Sorry..

ECC-Ram: behebt 1Bit-Fehler und erkennt 2Bit-Fehler. Ist geringfügig langsamer
durch die Fehlerkorrektur. Muss durch das Board unterstützt werden..Und in Home-PCs
komplett overdosed !

Würde auch von Vista abraten. Test-Phase - Meistens bekommt man einen Rabatt/Gutschein für Vista - wenn unbedingt sofort gewünscht.

GraKa: Ram-Speicher und Monitorgröße ? Hä ? Das Einzige was zählt ist entweder
der RAM-DAC oder ein DVI-Port. 
Denn --> zB 1920x1200 in 32Bit benötigen ganze 10MB
Da aber 512 und 256 nicht soweit auseinander liegen, kann man auch beruhigt zur 512-
Version greifen - gucken ob diese auch volle Geschw. auf die RAMs bietet. 

RAM/CPU/FSB:
CPU und RAM können asynchron gefahren werden, da mag Jemand schimpfen, das
ist vielleicht nicht optimal. Aber was sind nicht fühlbare 3% im Gegensatz zu 50EUR
Mehrausgaben.

Leise:
Langsam drehende, große Ventilatoren sind immer besser. Noch besser sind passive
Kühler. Zalman ist schon eine feine Wahl-> Ansonsten noch Scythe, Noctua und
Thermalright S90 oder SonicTower anschauen. Das wichtigste ist es wohl, bei der
GraKa gleich auf eine passive Kühlung zu achten - auch wenn sie groß ist - die Garantie
ist wichtiger.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=25
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=33_213

Bester Tip: Such einen preiswerten Verkäufer in Deiner Nähe ! Rückgabe / Garantiefälle
funktionieren am Besten mit einem "fassbaren" Ansprechpartner.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Februar 2007)

Mh... Also CPU sollte schon nen E6xx sein... der 4300 hat keinen Conroe-Kern...
Also sogar min den E6600 wegen den 2MB L2-Cache.
Der CPU-Lüfter ist wunderbar... auch von der Kühlleistung... und wenn du die CPU übertakten willst, wofür sie nach Berichten ausgezeichnet geeignet ist solltest du den nehmen.
Bei Grafikkarten ist Nvidia in my humble opinion die beste Wahl wegen hoher Quallität und guter Leistung. Für aktuelle Spiele allerdings min 256MB. Es gibt für 260€ auch schon eine 8800GTS mit 320MB.
Beim Ram stimme ich bei den 2GB zu. Wobei man die gleich als Paket zusammen kaufen sollte... wird am Ende billiger.
Bei den Motherboards sollte man eigentlich nur auf nen paar wenige Dinge achten:
Alle Anschlüsse die man braucht oder irgendwann meint zu brauchen (Firewire, USB, Gigabit LAN (hat jemand nen Router der das wirklich nutzt? *g*), genug Speicherbänke und Onboardanschlüsse (IDE, SATA, PCI, PCI-E1/4/16X),
Bei den Festplatten bin ich bis jetzt immer mit Seagate gut gefahren und bei Laufwerken sollte man immer IDE nehmen, weil man eins zur Installation braucht 
Letztendlich alles eine Frage des Geldes. Man könnte z.B. auch 3 320GB Festplatten nehmen und als Raid5 benutzen. Das gibt mehr Geschwindigkeit und eine der Platten kann ausfallen... Es kommt eben drauf an wieviel du investieren kannst und möchtest...

Edit: Achja... ich finde Atelco nicht so toll... lieber Alternate.de. Das ist billiger, besserer Service/Auswahl und es gibt auch nen Konfigurator


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2007)

E4300 natürlich Conroe !


**EDIT**
E4300 ist "Allendale", sorry. Aber der Unterschied in der Rechenleistung ist marginal, weil nur von
FSB abhängig und VT beschnitten wurde.

Unterschiede :- FSB800 anstatt FSB1066 - 2x2MB wie E6300/6400 - kein VT

Ist also ein Conroe mit abgeschalteter VT-Einheit.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Februar 2007)

Der ist aber as far as I know kein Conroe...


----------



## Hektik (24. Februar 2007)

Was hier jetzt aber leider immer noch nicht gesagt wurde ist: Sollte ich dann 1066er RAM nehmen? Oder "reicht" 800er auch schon? Optimal wäre es, wenn mir da mal jemand einfach und exakt sagt, welchen Standard ich nutzen sollte: PC2 9200 oder z.B. doch mindestens PC2 8500 !?


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Februar 2007)

Die MHz bestimmen die Leistung zwar aber der Unterschied ist oft nur unwesentlich... allerdings manchmal auch deutlich spürbar... ich würde sagen wir einigen uns hier mal auf den Standard DDR 533/800/900/1066 und nicht PC2 xxxx. Einfach der Übersicht halber... natürlich ist der Ram mit der höhsten MHz zahl, je nach Hersteller, die beste Wahl betreff Performance. Bringt aber wenig, wenn er vom Board nicht unterstützt wird. in my humble opinion wäre DDR2 800 eine gute Wahl aus dem Mittelfeld. Natürlich solltest du wenn du das Geld hast DDR2 1066 nehmen aber dafür keinesfalls an der Größe sparen...


----------



## Hektik (24. Februar 2007)

also, ich habe mir jetzt mal wie von euch geraten einen Rechner bei Alternate zusammengestellt:

Mainboards Sockel 775: Abit AB9 WiFi (Wifi  und unterstützt 1066MHz RAM)
Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA: Seagate ST3320620AS (320GB und 16MB und wie empfohlen Seagate)
Netzteile bis 600 Watt: Zalman ZM460B-APS (460W aber gibts hier vielleicht noch leisere?)
Gehäuse Midi Tower: Asus TA-210 (39€ & schwarz  )
CPU Sockel 775: Intel® Core 2 Duo E6600
DVD-Brenner IDE: NEC AD-7173A (Labelflash)
Grafikkarten ATI PCIe: Asus EAX1600PRO Silent/TD (passiv!)
Arbeitsspeicher: DDR2-1066


Damit bin ich dann ohne Vista bei 930€! Wenn ich dann das nächste mal den Rechner aufrüste kommt dann noch der 2te GB RAM und ein leiserer CPU-Lüfter sowie die GraKa drann... Und auf Vista steige ich dann um, wenn es sinnvoll ist!

Kann man das so lassen?


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2007)

Klar..  Auf jeden Fall wirst Du viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner haben.
Ein Riesensprung in Sachen Performance, wenn ich mal Deinen alten Rechner
auf etwa 2600MHz schätze.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Februar 2007)

Bei den Netzteilen kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus... aber Enermax steht in einem guten Ruf as far as I know... der Umstieg auf Vista wird in my humble opinion nicht viel sinnvoller werden... und Probleme hab ich bis jetzt keine großartigen... Ist aber jedem selbst überlassen. Den Rechner kannst du dir so kaufen. Beim Nachrüsten würde ich dir aber Nvidia ans Herz legen wegen Shader 4 (DirectX10) und der höheren Quallität (also eine Nvidia Geforce 8800)


----------



## Hektik (24. Februar 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Klar..  Auf jeden Fall wirst Du viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner haben.
> Ein Riesensprung in Sachen Performance, wenn ich mal Deinen alten Rechner
> auf etwa 2600MHz schätze.
> 
> mfg chmee



Meinen derzeitigen Rechner kannst du auf 1200MHz geballte P4M-Kraft schätzen


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Februar 2007)

Ein Unterschied wie bei Schwarz-Weiß Stummfilm zu HD mit 7.1 *g*


----------



## Zocker007 (8. März 2007)

Hallo,

wenn man mal ne Frage stellen darf warum nur vista ?

Und wenn du schon Windows Vista haben möchtest dann sollte dein pc am besten 2 gig 800mhz ram haben (erfahrungen). Und ich habe mir jetzt auch nicht 
(als aussenstehender) alles durchgelsen was man dir jetzt geschrieben hat aber was machst du mit deinem pc das du so auf highend power bist?


----------



## Hektik (8. März 2007)

Zocker007 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn man mal ne Frage stellen darf warum nur vista?



Meinst du "warum nur und einzig und allein vista"? Oder meinst du "oh mein Gott, warum nur ausgerechnet Vista"? In beiden Fällen versteh ich die Frage nicht 



> Und wenn du schon Windows Vista haben möchtest dann sollte dein pc am besten 2 gig 800mhz ram haben (erfahrungen). Und ich habe mir jetzt auch nicht
> (als aussenstehender) alles durchgelsen was man dir jetzt geschrieben hat


Hättest du mal machen sollen  Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich mir des Kostenfaktors wegen zuerst nur 1GB holen werde, anschließend aber einen 2ten dazustecken möchte



> aber was machst du mit deinem pc das du so auf highend power bist?



Wenn ich es in % angeben würde, wären dass ca. 40% Photoshop (@~300dpi  ), 30% Coden (php&mysql, mit diversen localservern wie mail, ftp, http etc), 10% surfen und co, 5% Office, 5% Movies, 10% spielen 


BTW hab ich jetzt alles gekauft 

- Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 2533MHz
- 2 GB A-DATA PC8500 @ 1066MHz
- Gigabyte P965 DS4
- MSI X1950Pro 265MB

Bin unterm Strich etwas über 870€, aber jetzt hab ich erst mal Ruhe *g*


----------



## Zocker007 (8. März 2007)

hallo, genau richtig meine frage war oh mein gott wartum nur vista denn die hersteller hinken bei den meisten treibern für ihr hardware noch nach und ich habe selbst auf meinem pc system eine oem version vista ultimate drauf und ich habe 4gb 800mhz ram 2Nvidia7950 o.ä und vista hatte noch problem mit den treibern usw.

dein system ist ja völlig inordnung nur ich finde vista versaut alles,denn warum vista wenn auf xp alles zu 100% noch läuft frag ich mich


----------



## Hektik (8. März 2007)

Zocker007 hat gesagt.:


> hallo, genau richtig meine frage war oh mein gott wartum nur vista denn die hersteller hinken bei den meisten treibern für ihr hardware noch nach und ich habe selbst auf meinem pc system eine oem version vista ultimate drauf und ich habe 4gb 800mhz ram 2Nvidia7950 o.ä und vista hatte noch problem mit den treibern usw.
> 
> dein system ist ja völlig inordnung nur ich finde vista versaut alles,denn warum vista wenn auf xp alles zu 100% noch läuft frag ich mich



Mit den von mir gekauften Komponenten hab ich kein Treiber oder Kompatibilitätsprobleme  Also, warum dann nicht vista?


----------



## soyo (8. März 2007)

Weil Vista noch nicht ausgereift ist? Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Hektik (9. März 2007)

soyo hat gesagt.:


> Weil Vista noch nicht ausgereift ist? Aber jedem das seine



Nun, ich bin "normal". Ich benutze "normale" Software und ich habe "normale" Ansprüche. Bisher bin ich mit Vista zufrieden und habe noch nicht einmal gedacht "och menno..." - doch einmal... und zwar beim Blick in die Systemsteuerung oder vielmehr das, was davon übrig ist  sonst tuts mir nicht weh... Wer meint, dass Vista unausgereift ist, der sollte erstmal bei anderer Software anfangen ^^


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. März 2007)

Treiberprobleme hat Vista natürlich... bei mir allerdings nur bei Nvidia... mit einer 6600...
ansonsten ist Vista wesentlich komfortabler als XP... und es läuft auch flüssig... auf einem PC der immerhin schon seine 2,5Jahre auf dem Buckel hat... und Nvidia arbeitet an besseren Treibern... und ich glaube, dass die bald fehlerfrei sein werden... d.h. auf dem Stand der aktuellen XP-Treiber... Und selbst mit dem Nvidiatreiber kann ich ordentlich zocken... zumindestens einiges... Anno1701 läuft... Der kleie Hobbit hab ich letztens mal wieder gespielt... Splinter Cell 2 geht allerdings nicht... Psyhotoxic hat nen Treiberproblem... was allerdings schon unter XP aufgetreten sein soll... und Splinter Cell 4 läuft mit "einer der schlechtesten Shader3 Karten\" (von der Leistung her) sowieso nicht...

Ich denke, dass sich alles regeln wird... und wenn das soweit ist (3Monate hab ich ja noch) werde ich mir auch eine Lizenz zulegen...


----------

